# Do smart TVS work in the UAE? Coming from uk



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

they seem to advertise nothing else! Shops full of them.

Never used one, though, so no idea how they work, if they work, or why they wouldn't work...!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They advertise the Skype feature even though Skype is still technically illegal here! Yes Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

yes they work perfectly well..here!


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks. 

Do u have live tv play things like bbc iplayer etc?

What options work?
Just trying to work out if its worth buying one from here or just get a std tv.


Thanks all!!


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

norampin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do u have live tv play things like bbc iplayer etc?
> 
> ...


i stream off the browser directly, as well as you tube. Apps work as well through the net, did not try BBC iplayer or any of the other ones for that matter, but i dont see why it will not work. The price of the smart TV's are quite low here, so just go out and buy it


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

norampin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do u have live tv play things like bbc iplayer etc?
> 
> ...


Hi

BBC Iplayer and Netflix do not work through a normal internet connection - because they check where your IP address is located.

You therefore need to use "cloaking" software to get round this little minor technical issue!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

thanks all, 

Do you reckon i should buy a TV there? Or buy from the UK as it may be cheaper?

thanks again


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

norampin said:


> thanks all,
> 
> Do you reckon i should buy a TV there? Or buy from the UK as it may be cheaper?
> 
> thanks again


Hi,
I would buy in UAE for following reasons:-
Probably cheaper here - always plenty of offers
Warranty - if it goes wrong, easier to deal with if bought here.
Climate - in the old days, electronics manufacturers produced different specs depending on where products were going. Printed circuit boards on products for this market were coated in special varnish to protect against humidity. Products were called "tropicalised" - dont know if this is the case today, but worth thinking about.

Cheers.
Steve


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Perfect thanks.

I didnt think they had good offers on TVs i must be wrong.
As i am sure u are aware the UK always have offers on. Are they simular priced then?


----------

